# BLACK ENAMEL CHIPPING OFF. :(



## Debbie65

Has anyone had their black hardware on their Valentino Vring bag chip and if so, did you get it repaired by Valentino?  Did they pay for it?  I fell in love with my crinkled black patent Vring bag with the black hardware.  Love the edgy look and black on black which is what drew me to the bag!  It sucks that the black enamel is chipping off!


----------

